# Trip ideas?



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

Need a break and just decided to take the next two weeks off. Any one have any last minute solo trip ideas? Im not a big planner so would kind of be winging it, thinking around 7 days. Would like to do some fly fishing but not a trip based around that. I'd like to do some hikes, sight seeing etc. Just some thing easy and relaxing. Camping is an option. Im in south florida but willing to fly anywhere in the states. If anyone has done anything similar lately I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go north, do some trout fishing and get out of the heat.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

nollieflip said:


> Need a break and just decided to take the next two weeks off. Any one have any last minute solo trip ideas? Im not a big planner so would kind of be winging it, thinking around 7 days. Would like to do some fly fishing but not a trip based around that. I'd like to do some hikes, sight seeing etc. Just some thing easy and relaxing. Camping is an option. Im in south florida but willing to fly anywhere in the states. If anyone has done anything similar lately I'd appreciate your input.


Checkout the mountain area of western North Carolina. Multiple opportunities that you can camp, fish, hit some micro breweries, Asheville, and it could be within a not too brutal drive! Probably a heck of a lot cooler too!


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

Just got back from SW Colorado. It was great. Lots of hiking and mountain biking. If you've got 4wd there are some cool passes to drive up and over. I'm not crazy about trout fishing, but the rivers and alpine lakes were beautiful. Flew into Montrose and stayed in Telluride. Telluride is very nice, but if I did it again I'd probably stay in Ouray instead of Telluride.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

If you’re willing to fly anywhere just head west.

The trout fishing and hiking just arent comparable to the east coast. Im a big fan of the northern new mexico/southern colorado area. Fly into Albuquerque, get a car and head up north of santa fe. Tons of options near taos/chama and for a little further drive you get access to the conejos watershed.

Alternatively you could fly into Montrose and have no shortage of options. If you have specific questions about either of those areas shoot me a pm.


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

Looking at a map I was thinking Delaware or Rhode island two states ive never been in the north east. Lots of family in North Carolina... that ones out for me haha. Went to New Mexico as a child it was quite nice. Perhaps.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I’d do Rhode Island with 7 days you could walk or bike the entire perimeter so you could say you have seen it all there.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

nollieflip said:


> Looking at a map I was thinking Delaware or Rhode island two states ive never been in the north east. Lots of family in North Carolina... that ones out for me haha. Went to New Mexico as a child it was quite nice. Perhaps.


At least up towards New England, the states are so close, you would have many options close by. Trout streams in N.Y., Ma., Vt. as well as saltwater (Stripers and Bluefish) off the coast of RI.or Montauk (NY)!


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Northern michigan, it’s mouse season and it’s a beautiful area to beat the heat (and jump off of bridges)


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Flyboy said:


> Northern michigan, it’s mouse season and it’s a beautiful area to beat the heat (and jump off of bridges)


Birthplace of T.U.! Plenty of trout streams of every size!


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

Great Smoky mountains. Cherokee nation. They have quite a few streams in the area with a few stocked streams as well As a trophy stream. I went this year, caught some trout and unwound in the mountains. Depending on where you hail from, it took me about 11 hours from Melbourne Florida


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

Also spent 2 days on the AT just slow hiking.


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

Ennis MT. It’s an hour from the Bozeman airport. Lots of creeks and rivers to fish. The Ruby is great for wading. You can hire a guide on the Maddison, Big Hole, or Beaver Head. I recommend Dave Hall (Goneclear.com). Yellowstone NP is less than an hour and a half away. Awesome sights, nature and fishing inside the park. Fan Creek North of West Yellowstone on 191 is a great place to hike, fish, camp. I did a solo trip out there 12 years ago and had a blast. Great way to destress.


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

finnish lines said:


> Great Smoky mountains. Cherokee nation. They have quite a few streams in the area with a few stocked streams as well As a trophy stream. I went this year, caught some trout and unwound in the mountains. Depending on where you hail from, it took me about 11 hours from Melbourne Florida


Heading to Bryson City in a few weeks!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Vermont was a great trip for wife and I. Flew into Burlington, rented car, took off with no plan. We hit wineries, waterfalls, all kinds of stuff to do up there, went to Monteal then back down to VT...oh yeah..gotta fish...booked a fly guide in Stowe for a day


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

BLS FL said:


> Heading to Bryson City in a few weeks!


Love that area, but just a head up, I was just there 2 weeks ago and most of the main rivers are done fishing large trout, it's been really hot. You can still wade for smaller fish in the mountains but the guides weren't booking float trips for trout if that's what you're into. 

Agree with some previous posters as I lived in Colorade for a long time. Telluride / Aspen / Crested Butte / Ouray / Silverton are spectacular this time of year. Driving the Alpine Loop is still one of the coolest things I've ever done (rent a wrangler and drive over 12k mountain passes from town to town) MTB, camping, beers, fishing, and you can do it as cheap or expensive as you want. I imagine MT & Idaho have similar options as well.


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

WhiskeyLoops said:


> Love that area, but just a head up, I was just there 2 weeks ago and most of the main rivers are done fishing large trout, it's been really hot. You can still wade for smaller fish in the mountains but the guides weren't booking float trips for trout if that's what you're into.
> 
> Agree with some previous posters as I lived in Colorade for a long time. Telluride / Aspen / Crested Butte / Ouray / Silverton are spectacular this time of year. Driving the Alpine Loop is still one of the coolest things I've ever done (rent a wrangler and drive over 12k mountain passes from town to town) MTB, camping, beers, fishing, and you can do it as cheap or expensive as you want. I imagine MT & Idaho have similar options as well.


Thanks Whiskey,

I usually just wet wade small creeks with a little 3 weight. It’s more about the hiking and exploring for me, the fish are a bonus. I do like fishing the Native Water up from Cherokee. There’s some big stocked fish that are super skittish. It’s a fun challenge, reminds me of fishing tail waters like the Frying Pan, Taylor River, or Dream Stream in CO.


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

BLS FL said:


> Thanks Whiskey,
> 
> I usually just wet wade small creeks with a little 3 weight. It’s more about the hiking and exploring for me, the fish are a bonus. I do like fishing the Native Water up from Cherokee. There’s some big stocked fish that are super skittish. It’s a fun challenge, reminds me of fishing tail waters like the Frying Pan, Taylor River, or Dream Stream in CO.


Awesome, that sounds like something l need to add to my NC fishing list if that water reminds you of any of those Co rivers 😀🍻


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

WhiskeyLoops said:


> Awesome, that sounds like something l need to add to my NC fishing list if that water reminds you of any of those Co rivers 😀🍻


Definitely does not have the fish per mile of those rivers but similar in that you can sight fish big (for North Carolina) fish and you have to be fairly technical to get bit. It’s a challenge I’ve always loved although I know it’s not every ones cup of tea.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

In NE: Maine do the coast a bit absokutely stunning. Then head toward Katahdin for brookies and more also incredibly beautiful and wild. 
West: I agree with Ennis area: Madison, Beaverhead, Ruby, Gallatin


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

BLS FL said:


> Heading to Bryson City in a few weeks!


Great Area. Fished a couple of streams in Nantahala Forest. Beautiful area.


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

Appreciate all the input from everyone! After two days of starring at a computer screen trying to figure out a plan...My eyes hurt and my brain is fried.Planning a trip is tough,especially last minute. Everything is outrageously expensive! Flights are stupid expensive, rental car etc. Financially it doesnt make sense to be gone for a week, in the USA and realistically spend 3k or above. Just cant make it work this last minute. Thank you all for the great ideas. Looking into them for later later trips when I can purchase ahead...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

nollieflip said:


> Appreciate all the input from everyone! After two days of starring at a computer screen trying to figure out a plan...My eyes hurt and my brain is fried.Planning a trip is tough,especially last minute. Everything is outrageously expensive! Flights are stupid expensive, rental car etc. Financially it doesnt make sense to be gone for a week, in the USA and realistically spend 3k or above. Just cant make it work this last minute. Thank you all for the great ideas. Looking into them for later later trips when I can purchase ahead...


Road-trip, Drive! Fuel costs are coming down!


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Road-trip, Drive! Fuel costs are coming down!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Long drive out of Florida from Miami... Spent 300 on gas in the last week taking the boats out 4 times...Not that cheap.twice it was the gheenoe with a 3 gallon tank...I drive alot on the regular not my idea of a relaxing vacation and not too thrilled on the surrounding area. Just decided too late. Happens.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Maybe next time! Staycation!


----------

